# 7-strings are officially mainstream ...



## ElRay (May 12, 2008)

Well, if SoloEtte makes a 7-string nylon travel guitar:



can mainstream acceptance be too far behind? 

Ray


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 12, 2008)

WHOA!!!! dude that rules


----------



## Desecrated (May 12, 2008)

O holy ramen on a spork, that thing is more sexy then your best friends wife. 

The fret access on that thing is amazing.

925 dollar is not a bad price, I need these imported to sweden.


----------



## Durero (May 13, 2008)

Wow!!!

That's way cool 

I think your mainstream comment is right on.


----------



## FanghornFlorist (May 13, 2008)

I think sharon isbin endorses them (6 string).


----------



## Metal Ken (May 13, 2008)

Wow, nice!


----------



## ibznorange (May 13, 2008)

halsinden posted this as a joke in his ladyfriend's welcome thread


----------



## Desecrated (May 13, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> halsinden posted this as a joke in his ladyfriend's welcome thread



But it's not black ?


----------



## ibznorange (May 13, 2008)

i think that was actually part of the joke


----------



## GiantBaba (May 16, 2008)

That is really neat. Very futuristic


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 16, 2008)

I'd buy one for poops and giggles but that price is WAY too much for something that size...


----------

